# All this talk about 'Fast Food'



## Michael. (Aug 26, 2014)

.

Apparently some people can eat a 6 Pack.



.​


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2014)

Yikes! I'll have one of those, please


----------



## Shirley (Aug 30, 2014)

Me, too!


----------

